# Now playing



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

What game(s) is/are everyone playing right now?

Atm, I'm playing through Sonic the Hedgehog 2006 on the 360 (I'm getting bored of Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection, sadly). I'm probably gonna rent or buy Sonic and the Black Knight later this week.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 2, 2009)

street fighter IV, burnout paradise and a little gears of war 2
edit: sry, that was my 360 only, forgot the wii^^
im playing brawl on it, too from time to time right now.


----------



## Ryuskrew (Mar 2, 2009)

Super Mario All-Stars haha, and uh, Donkey Kong Country 2.
I've been feelin old school lately.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 2, 2009)

Halo 3 mostly, and a little Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm surprised no one's said "Now playing: With myself" yet...

I've been playing older, unemulated genesis games.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 2, 2009)

As of late, MDK, although there's also GTA, Nightmare Creatures, Duke Nukem Time to Kill, and Quake 2.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Sonic and the secret rings, secret of mana, FF7, mario RPG, claymates, guilty gear X2, earthbound, lagoon, and the secret of evermore. 

I play too many games at once. XD


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Mar 2, 2009)

Painkiller.

Can you tell?


----------



## OmegaDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

TF2 mostly, Kingdom Hearts: RE Chain of Memories, and Legend of Dragoon, because a topic here reminded me how much I loved that game.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 2, 2009)

TF2 and L4D.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

pheonix said:


> *Sonic and the secret rings*, secret of mana, FF7, mario RPG, claymates, guilty gear X2, earthbound, lagoon, and the secret of evermore.
> 
> I play too many games at once. XD



Secret Rings isn't all that great, imo. x.x'


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Secret Rings isn't all that great, imo. x.x'



I know, I hate it. The controls just plain old piss me off and the story line so far is just horrific, I have to finish what I started though.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 2, 2009)

how many fucking Sonic games exist? I've never heard of those you named

well I'm mostly playing WoW and Brawl
I need new games :<


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 2, 2009)

Mostly TF2. And my 360 should be back within a week.. once that happens - Rockband nights with some buddies is back on.


----------



## kashaki (Mar 2, 2009)

Far Cry 2 at the moment.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 2, 2009)

TF2


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> how many fucking Sonic games exist? I've never heard of those you named
> 
> well I'm mostly playing WoW and Brawl
> I need new games :<



Only three have been mentioned in this thread so far...  Sonic the Hedgehog Next-Gen, Sonic and the Secret Rings, and Sonic and the Black Knight.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tf2, L4D, and Mirror's Edge


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2009)

Morrowind GOTY + Wolven race mod.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (Mar 2, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Morrowind GOTY + Wolven race mod.



FUCK, I forgot about Morrowind. I play it still, though not as much as PK at the moment, but I also have Wolven and Keynari plus a gillion other mods. Great choice bro ;D


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 2, 2009)

COD4 on PS3 = Pure orgasm :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 2, 2009)

Darkhavenz0r said:


> FUCK, I forgot about Morrowind. I play it still, though not as much as PK at the moment, but I also have Wolven and Keynari plus a gillion other mods. Great choice bro ;D



Yeah, I decided to find a wolf beast race mod since I found that the Sanies Lupinus disease is not worth it.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

Playing through Sonic's Ultimate Genesis Collection some more, although atm, I'm focused on getting achievements. I've already nailed the achievements for getting a Chaos Emerald (Sonic 1), talking to a dolphin (Ecco), getting 10,000,000 points (Sonic Spinball), rescuing 20 Flickies (Sonic 3D Blast), and viewing all of the art.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 2, 2009)

Animal Crossing on DS (again!), Left 4 Dead and WoW, and every so often doing a few more sidequests in Fallout 3. So many games, so little time!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 2, 2009)

Halo Wars (full game), and Left 4 Dead. Soon to be more Halo Wars, and ODST, less L4D.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 2, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Halo Wars (full game), and Left 4 Dead. Soon to be more Halo Wars, and ODST, less L4D.



HOLY SHAT. You have Halo Wars already? How is it? =3 I've played the demo, but not much.

And what was that about ODST? ^^


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 2, 2009)

If you've played the demo, the rest of the game plays just like it. There is a plot and all, and some of the missions are borderline tedious/frustrating, but its all manageable, and quite intense if you play on harder settings. Plus, worth a lot of achievement points for no apparent reason. ODST is referring to what was called Halo 3: Recon, which is now known as Halo 3: ODST (orbital drop shock trooper).


----------



## Teracat (Mar 2, 2009)

Currently playing No More Heroes. For the third time. I beat Henry on Bitter a little while ago, and thought that I was finally done with the game.

Turns out I missed a trading card. Just one. I told myself I wouldn't go back for it but...

ffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 2, 2009)

Chrome Hounds.  Fun as hell.  <3  It's a slowed down Armored Core like game.


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

*Rainbow Six Vegas 2 ThereÂ´s no match for it!!!!, the best shooter iÂ´ve played, much better tha halo 3*


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Jack the Silver Dragon said:


> *Rainbow Six Vegas 2 ThereÂ´s no match for it!!!!, the best shooter iÂ´ve played, much better tha halo 3*



Well Halo 3 kinda sucked, beat it on legendary way too quickly.


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well Halo 3 kinda sucked, beat it on legendary way too quickly.


*
It is really short & is not a big fun playing alone, now that if we talk about the multyplayer factor, is not bad at all, but I better stick with the Team Rainbow, is more fun, has more action, & is more real, one shot well aimed & is sleep time. 

The mode im intriguing to play when I buy my year of Live is the High Stackes mode, is like a new level of shooting entertainment.*


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 3, 2009)

Halo Wars sucked to me. The game was not at all what I was hoping for, then again maybe I have been spoiled by genuinely good PC strat games.The storyline, or what I have seen of it, failed to draw me in, as  it took what was left of the halo story line and filled it with more plot holes then I care to count. They might as well have not written the books, as it contradicts them more then any other game to date.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2009)

Oblivion.

I created a file specifically meant to have as much fun as possible in the game. This means God Mode and all spells. It's great for relieving stress.


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 3, 2009)

All 360 games, I still don't play many PC games.  Pheonix is familiar with my recent ranting and should know why.

I'm always up for Rock Band, I play TF2 and Left 4 Dead on and off now, and I just recently went back to finish off Assassin's Creed.

Now time to get all those fucking flags and Templars!


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 3, 2009)

For a while, I have been playing Disgaea DS (I have to make up the hours lost when I misplaced the first one T_T)  After I played that for a while, I checked out a few other titles from Nippon Ichi and went to GameStop.  (Save your opinions, that's a different thread)

I found Phantom Brave and Makai Kingdom.  I am now immersed in Makai Kingdom atm, but I still play Brawl, L4D, S4 League, and (for some reason) Spore.

After reading this thread, I now have an urge to play Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 on PC...


----------



## Jack the Silver Dragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> After reading this thread, I now have an urge to play Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 on PC...



*I donÂ´t play play it on the PC, but I do highgly recomend it, you wonÂ´t gonna regret bought it *


----------



## Soren Tylus (Mar 3, 2009)

I play the PC side.  I like aiming with a mouse better than a control stick.  And I second the fact that it beats Halo.  Yeah.  

I would be playing Mass Effect if my computer was good enough.  Don't plan on getting a 360 just for that, and eventually I will need to upgrade my laptop so I plan on getting something powerful enough to run it.  I'll be behind the times, but I'll be enjoying myself nonetheless.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

Jack the Silver Dragon said:


> *
> It is really short & is not a big fun playing alone, now that if we talk about the multyplayer factor, is not bad at all, but I better stick with the Team Rainbow, is more fun, has more action, & is more real, one shot well aimed & is sleep time.
> 
> The mode im intriguing to play when I buy my year of Live is the High Stackes mode, is like a new level of shooting entertainment.*



Well the first one had the best multi-player and the second was okay, three was horrible out of the three. Even though they are awesome multi-player games that doesn't make a game good to me, it's the overall storyline and difficulty of the game that makes it good. The first halo was hard as shit on legendary for me, Storyline = crap so it's not a game to really rave about. The others where really easy so I still stand by my statement.


----------



## Klace (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm currently playing Star Ocean 4 and DDR Universe 2.


----------



## attack1942 (Mar 3, 2009)

Halo Wars: Limited Edition, Call of Duty: World at War, and Fallout 3


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 3, 2009)

I just finished Sonic Unleashed. Which, if it had a Chao Garden, would be the best new-gen Sonic game ever.

Sonic and the Black Knight....I'm skeptical. Wiimote swordplay is always amusing though. But for a Sonic game, I dunno. But hey, I didn't think the werehog levels in unleashed would fit in either and those are fun.

Idk what to buy for my next video game conquest, so I'm replaying Starfox Assault.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2009)

Playing GalCivII, shits fucking boring.
Christ.
Quick FAF
Something good recommend.me.to.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 3, 2009)

Try the Empire: Total War demo if you haven't. Its on steam I know, and the game releases tomorrow. If you have ever been a fan of the Total War franchise, you will probably like it.


----------



## xiath (Mar 3, 2009)

I am not much of a gamer.  but I play WoW from time to time.  Oh, and I am working on legend of zelda OoT the gamecube version (not master quest).  I want to see how many sit downs it takes me to go through it this time.  So far it has been 3 and I am at the *dun dun dun* water temple.  At least I don't have to sit through anymore owl lectures or have to accidentally hit the repeat prompt due to that character being the only one in the game that will repeat what it just said by selecting the top option...

I just wish my parents wheren't so restrictive on what I can play.  I love playing CoD4 at my friends house and Halo 3 some times, and I want to try TF2 some time too.  But I can only manage to play M rated games at my friends house...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2009)

xiath said:


> I am not much of a gamer.  but I play WoW from time to time.  Oh, and I am working on legend of zelda OoT the gamecube version (not master quest).  I want to see how many sit downs it takes me to go through it this time.  So far it has been 3 and I am at the *dun dun dun* water temple.  At least I don't have to sit through anymore owl lectures or have to accidentally hit the repeat prompt due to that character being the only one in the game that will repeat what it just said by selecting the top option...





Spoiler



You have one lecture left.


----------



## xiath (Mar 4, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You have one lecture left.


I do?  oh fuck!!  I forgot!!!  Its been too long since I have played that game that I forgot.  Can I kill the owl now please?


----------



## Foxbishonen (Mar 6, 2009)

Sins of a Solar Empire


----------



## shieldswulf (Mar 6, 2009)

final fantasy XI, Halo 3, Gears of War 2, Call of Duty 4, Call of duty WaW, Army of Two

thats about it...i play final fantasy more than anything else. if i get friends or my brothers to play halo or WaW more often, than i would stop playing FFXI and start playing those more.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 6, 2009)

Darkfire27 said:


> Try the Empire: Total War demo if you haven't. Its on steam I know, and the game releases tomorrow. If you have ever been a fan of the Total War franchise, you will probably like it.



If you're talking to me.
I don't really play games that much these days.
And I have no idea what Total War is.
But I'll try it whenever I get a minute.


----------



## Earthwyrm (Mar 6, 2009)

Dead Space and Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonic and the Black Knight. ^^


----------



## Ruas (Mar 18, 2009)

Resident Evil 5


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Mar 18, 2009)

Final Fantasy for the NES.

The REAL MAN'S version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2009)

Gar-Yulong said:


> Final Fantasy for the NES.
> 
> The REAL MAN'S version.


 Lol, The GBA/PsP's version is much better, But then again the Nes's version is harder.

Dragon Quest 3 Remix.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 18, 2009)

Fallout 2 and Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 18, 2009)

Playing an odd mix of:

Fallout 2
Call to Power 2
Resident Evil 4


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 18, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Online, Bloodymare, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, and SSB: Brawl.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 18, 2009)

Dead Rising: Chop 'Till You Drop

so fucking fun on the Wii.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 18, 2009)

This little beast.

EDIT: Pokemon Platinum.


----------

